
Digg Tries to Regain Its Momentum - ssclafani
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/19/technology/19digg.html
======
arn
So, it's interesting they say their traffic died down due to lower Google
ranking.

One aspect that I don't know has been mentioned anywhere is the loss of
traffic from blogs/news sites. As a news site owner, I stopped using Digg to
try to promote stories when Twitter started rising in popularity.

Digg's "Digg button" was very much a web1.0 "top site" pyramid scheme type
promotion. Where you send your traffic to Digg, in the hope that you boost
your rank and get traffic sent back to you. For digg, it worked for a while
because Digg's aggregate traffic was greater than yours.

What ended up wearing on me was the all-or-nothing effect of digg. Either your
story made it, and you got a burst of traffic -- or it didn't, and you had
nothing to show for sending them a bunch of traffic.

Meanwhile, promoting your stories through Twitter has an incremental effect.
Every re-tweet has some small value. There's no all-or-nothing to it.

------
__Joker
Accessible only to members of NYT. Any other way to view it ?

~~~
donohoe
Clear cache try again. It happens from time to time - usually glitch and
nothing sinister :)

